# le temps des rats



## Novanas

G'day, Folks!  Can anyone explain the meaning of the above expression?  I've come across it in Didier Decoin's novel, _John L'Enfer_.  A young lad is working in a hotel in New York, where he's very unhappy.  He wants a change.

La nuit, vous voyez, je surveille.  Mais ça durera pas *le temps des rats*, m'sieur, je me tirerai d'ici.  Alors, je ferai livreur.  Livreur d'essence. . .

I gather that "le temps des rats" means a short time.  But does it mean "a rat's lifetime" or perhaps "the time of year when rats are a big problem"?  If anyone can help out here, many thanks.


----------



## Viobi

New to me...


----------



## Guill

New to me too... But your understanding seems (obviously) good.


----------



## bmv

Guill said:


> New to me too... But your undestanding seems (obviously) good.


 
agree


----------



## Novanas

OK.  Thanks to all of you for your replies.  It's new to me, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hello,
I have seen, in a short summary of Camus' "La Peste", the phrase: "...alors est venu le temps des rats". Can your phrase mean "I'm not waiting until the rats descend on the town"? I'm not sure that's how it would/could be written.


----------



## Viobi

That would be "ça durera pas jusqu'au temps des rats";
 "ça durera pas le temps des rats" can only be interpreted as "as long as the rats", whatever that is (their lifespan, season --if they have one-- etc.).


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Seneca the Duck said:


> I gather that "le temps des rats" means a short time.



A mon avis, c'est le contraire. "le temps des rats" c'est pour toujours, car les rats résistent à tout. Donc, ça (ne) durera PAS le temps des rats. Ca ne durera pas toute la vie.


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Ou alors, c'est le temps des rats qui ne durera pas (= l'épidémie de peste), et bientôt il pourra partir et devenir livreur d'essence (= le futur!)


----------



## Viobi

Non, il y aurait une virgule après "pas". Et s'il s'agissait de peste, Seneca n'aurait pas tiqué sur les rats...


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Viobi said:


> s'il s'agissait de peste, Seneca n'aurait pas tiqué sur les rats...


Comment ça?


----------



## Viobi

Parce que l'association rats/peste est évidente... alors que l'association boulot ennuyeux/longue durée/rats un peu moins!


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Ok je vois, donc je reviens sur ma première idée


Laurie.Cocoon said:


> "le temps des rats" c'est pour toujours, car les rats résistent à tout. Donc, ça (ne) durera PAS le temps des rats. Ca ne durera pas toute la vie.


Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Novanas

Laurie.Cocoon said:


> A mon avis, c'est le contraire. "le temps des rats" c'est pour toujours, car les rats résistent à tout. Donc, ça (ne) durera PAS le temps des rats. Ca ne durera pas toute la vie.


 
You're right, I didn't express myself clearly in my OP.  What I meant to say was that I'm guessing that "Ça durera pas le temps des rats" means "It won't last forever,"  "It'll only be for a while".

And I've rechecked the text:  there's no comma after "pas".  And there's nothing in this book about any "peste" or any rats.  This "le temps des rats" is just an expression the lad uses.


----------



## Viobi

De toute évidence, pour lui, le temps des rats, c'est long. Si on se réfère à une hypothétique (et non souhaitable, pour cause de volume de déchets) disparition des rongeurs dans les égouts et caves de New York, effectivement, c'est pas pour demain...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

I do understand it in a différent way : "le temps des rats" is the real subject of ça ne durera pas i.e. "le temps des rats ne durera pas"

As for the meaning of "le temps des rats" it could be the status of poor or maybe the status of somebody who works at night.

I understand it as le temps de la pauvreté ne durera pas, ou le temps de vivre comme un rat ne durera pas.


----------



## Viobi

Makes sense. But it would call for a comma after "pas"... of course, there are mistakes in books too...


----------



## Guill

Punky Zoé said:


> Hi
> 
> I do understand it in a différent way : "le temps des rats" is the real subject of ça ne durera pas i.e. "le temps des rats ne durera pas"
> 
> As for the meaning of "le temps des rats" it could be the status of poor or maybe the status of somebody who works at night.
> 
> I understand it as le temps de la pauvreté ne durera pas, ou le temps de vivre comme un rat ne durera pas.



That makes sense, but there should have been a comma after "pas" then, shouldn't there ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Viobi said:


> Makes sense. But it would call for a comma after "pas"... of course, there are mistakes in books too...





Guill said:


> That makes sense, but there should have been a comma after "pas" then, shouldn't there ?


Sorry, but I can't see why a comma would be needed.

For example, don't you say "ça ne durera pas ce beau temps" ?


----------



## Viobi

Punky Zoé said:


> Sorry, but I can't see why a comma would be needed.
> 
> For example, don't you say "ça ne durera pas*,* ce beau temps" ?



Impossible without the comma (and pause when spoken).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Seneca the Duck,

Ça m'a fait penser à une expression similaire de chez moi : « durer la _vie _des rats » (ou ne pas durer !). Une explication avec laquelle je suis d'accord, ici.


----------



## pizzi

Look at this: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Rats_(roman)


----------



## Novanas

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Seneca the Duck,
> 
> Ça m'a fait penser à une expression similaire de chez moi : « durer la _vie _des rats » (ou ne pas durer !). Une explication avec laquelle je suis d'accord, ici.


 
This has certainly been an interesting discussion, and thanks to everyone who's contributed here.  I find your suggestion very persuasive, KaRiNe.  Il reste à expliquer comment un New Yorkais savait une expression marseillaise, mais je suppose qu'à la Grande Pomme, tout est possible.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Seneca the Duck said:


> [...]  Il reste à expliquer comment un New Yorkais savait une expression marseillaise, mais je suppose qu'à la Grande Pomme, tout est possible.


Hum... C'est là que le bât blesse... Je comptais justement sur toi pour nous l'expliquer ! 
(je n'ai pas lu ce bouquin)


----------



## Cath.S.

Laurie.Cocoon said:
			
		

> "le temps des rats" c'est pour toujours, car les rats résistent à tout.


Je comprends aussi _cela ne durera pas éternellement,_ et je partage l'opinion de Viobi (désolée PZ ) : si _le temps des rats_ était le sujet de _durer_, il faudrait une virgule.

Au début, j'étais tenaillée par l'impression que _le temps des rats _pourrait être la déformation d'une autre expression qui signifierait _des temps et des temps, _mais ne voyant pas de laquelle il pourrait s'agir, je renonce à suivre cette piste.


----------



## orlando09

It sounds to me like Laurie/Karine have the right answer; if it is true that it is specifically Marseillais (and we only have Wikipedia's word for it), maybe the author didn't know that and just thought of it as a kind of "populaire" expression that his character might use (he's writing in French after all, not English).


----------



## Schabrackentapir

Bonsoir,
Est-ce que le proverbe "Rats are leaving the sinking ship" existe en français?
Alors ce serait: Je ne vais pas attendre jusqu'à ce que les rats... (jusqu'à ce qu'il soit trop tard...


----------



## Viobi

Oui, on dit "les rats quittent le navire", mais ce n'est pas ça, regarde la phrase de départ: "ça va pas durer..." not "je vais pas attendre..." Here "temps" implies a duration, not a date.


----------



## OlivierF

Bonsoir à tous,
peut-être que l'expression est issue de la première guerre mondiale, au cours de laquelle, dans les tranchées suite aux bombardements, nos petits amis rongeurs venaient nettoyer les cadavres et ce sur une période déterminée. Je pense qu'il s'agit plus d'un processus fonctionnel que d'une durée en elle-même. On peut choisir de rester ou de se tirer...


----------



## Guill

As Karine said, _je ne vais pas attendre la vie des rats_


----------



## orlando09

I think it just means "it won't last forever"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

orlando09 said:


> [...] if it is true that it is specifically Marseillais (and we only have Wikipedia's word for it)[...]


Euh... si tu cherches un peu, tu verras que « la vie des rats » a bien d'autres références sur le net que sur Wiki (ici par exemple, ou là). Elle a d'ailleurs l'air d'être utilisée bien au-delà de Marseille (tout le Sud-Est). J'utilise moi-même cette expression très souvent (et oui, je suis Marseillaise... ).


----------



## orlando09

D'accord, alors Wikipedia n'est pas exact en disant que c'est une expression purement marseillaise. Et comme le livre John l'Enfer est écrit en français, il n'y a probablement pas de raison particulière pourquoi l'auteur l'a mis dans la bouche de son personnage américain (qui est censé être en train de parler anglais, de toute façon, autant dire "mais pourquoi un newyorkais dit-il "durera" au lieu de "last"?).


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas aussi sûre que vous de cette interprétation.

Bien sûr, il faudrait une virgule : _"Ça ne durera pas*,* le temps des rats"_ pour comprendre cette phrase autrement, mais je crois qu'un auteur, fût-il le meilleur, peut bien oublier une virgule de temps en temps !

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas comprendre ces rats comme des _rats d'hôtel_  (des cambrioleurs) ? Puisque le héros travaille de nuit dans un hôtel, il est peut-être chargé de la surveillance ? Ou encore, il se sent lui-même comme un rat qui vit la nuit ? Une autre possibilité : est-ce qu'il n'est pas obligé de se montrer excessivement parcimonieux (rat) parce qu'il gagne très peu ? Il faudrait un peu plus de contexte pour mieux comprendre, mais je n'ai pas ce roman et je ne sais pas.

De toutes façons, il a l'espoir que ce temps ne durera pas toujours et qu'une autre vie sera possible après.


----------



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> De toutes façons, il a l'espoir que ce temps ne durera pas toujours et qu'une autre vie sera possible après.


  Quelque soit l'interprétation c'est en effet le sens, aussi bien si le temps des rats décrit la durée que si cela décrit le mode de vie. 

(ne soit pas désolée Cath )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

orlando09 said:


> D'accord, alors Wikipedia n'est pas exact en disant que c'est une expression purement marseillaise.


Wiki n'est pas une référence absolue, mais ici il cite une liste d'expressions utilisées à Marseille, et il a donc raison.
Si tu regardes le début de la page 228 du livre cité dans un de mes liens, on y lit  cette remarque :« Remarque : l'expression appartient au dialecte, elle est signalée dans Mistral 2, p 707 : dura la vido di rat "durer indéfiniment". Son usage paraît être entré dans le français familier du Sud-est, tout au moins. »​


orlando09 said:


> [...]  son personnage américain (est censé être en train de parler anglais, de toute façon, autant dire "mais pourquoi un newyorkais dit-il "durera" au lieu de "last"?).


Bien d'accord avec ceci. Mais ne connaissant pas le bouquin, j'aurais imaginé que le personnage en question usait peut-être d'un langage fleuri, ce qui aurait amené l'auteur à emprunter des expressions de chez moi. 

D'accord aussi, évidemment, avec la conclusion itkaïenne.


----------



## Novanas

orlando09 said:


> Et comme le livre John l'Enfer est écrit en français, il n'y a probablement pas de raison particulière pourquoi l'auteur l'a mis dans la bouche de son personnage américain (qui est censé être en train de parler anglais, de toute façon, autant dire "mais pourquoi un newyorkais dit-il "durera" au lieu de "last"?).


 
Yes, I was just joking.  If a French writer sets a novel in New York, then obviously all the characters will be speaking French (and if you know New York at all, that would be a wonder to behold), so there's no reason why they shouldn't use an expression from Marseille or anywhere else in the French-speaking world. (I've always marvelled at how well German soldiers in WWII films speak English.)


----------

